# Projects built with CNC



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

BJ wanted me to show something made with my cnc so here is a small sample of items I have made with my home built cnc. These cnc's are not cheap (they are compared to commercial machines) but it's just so large a range of things a person can do with them. I cannot start to list all the items I have made and it seems everything I make in the wood shop now, some part of it (if not all) is made on the cnc.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

More samples:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

THANKS Doug

I new it would be some great stuff and I was right  


CNC machines are great tools ... 

Thanks again 

========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Many thanks for the pictures Doug. I have a question for you. Have you posted a pic of your current or latest CNC machine? If not wood you please?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Doug

You did some great work, and have shown some of the many uses of a CNC. I can see where 3Dcut will be a handy program. Scott is also looking at Photo cut or something like that,,,,, any experience or knowledge with that program.

Great and thanks, chat soon! 

Ps ,,,,,, Motors ordered


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics, but, can you resize them down a bit in the future? 640x480 usually works good.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Many thanks for the pictures Doug. I have a question for you. Have you posted a pic of your current or latest CNC machine? If not wood you please?


The older machine is in background.













Check twice! said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> Scott is also looking at Photo cut or something like that,,,,, any experience or knowledge with that program.


Sorry, haven't dealt with PhotoVCarve. I think it just deals with carving pictures, making lithopanes, etc. Maybe one day, but it's way down my buying list at the present time.




AxlMyk said:


> Nice pics, but, can you resize them down a bit in the future? 640x480 usually works good.


Not only can do it next time, I can do it this time. I had already cut the pictures in half and was wondering why they were still so big. Went back and resized them to 640x480 and they look much better. I don't like looking at pictures and have to scroll all around to see whole picture. Thanks for letting me know what size they need to be.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Doug

Your choice of colour is right up Mikes alley. He, as well as many others frown on my green/ yellow CNC  

Thanks on input on the photo program, our purchase is 3Dcut for sure.
I see the workings of a fine machine,, I just thought,,,,,, what will you do with the old one?

Thanks for all, chat soon 

BTW.... these are the steppers and package we sent for. 305 oz motor, 3 axis only. The transformer we can get local.
http://www.hobbycnc.com/products/hobbycnc-pro-driver-board-packages/


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

John, you should like the HobbyCNC setup. I've not heard anyone complain about them. Just a little extra work setting them up, but I understand that's not hard.

I don't think you could go wrong picking the cut3d over photovcarve. You can do so much more with the cut3d.

As far as my old machine, I will probably try to sell it and if I can't, I will take it apart and use most of the parts for something else. Definitely can't keep it like it is. Not enough room in my shop for two.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Doug. Can I have the older one to play with? Nice job on both. Please keep the pics coming on the 4 X 4.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Check twice! said:


> Your choice of colour is right up Mikes alley. He, as well as many others frown on my green/ yellow CNC
> 
> 
> 
> If they had come helped me like they did you, I would have let them paint it whatever color they wanted


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Doug

If you can't find someone to come by and pick it up after they put some bucks in your hand it would be a Shame to take it down to parts  

Think Bunk Beds...

If the new one was on the bottom and the old one could be on the top bunk, it's still just taking up the same foot print on the floor in the shop..

Just thinking out loud  after all you do have a backup router for the new one. 


=====



DougO said:


> John, you should like the HobbyCNC setup. I've not heard anyone complain about them. Just a little extra work setting them up, but I understand that's not hard.
> 
> I don't think you could go wrong picking the cut3d over photovcarve. You can do so much more with the cut3d.
> 
> As far as my old machine, I will probably try to sell it and if I can't, I will take it apart and use most of the parts for something else. Definitely can't keep it like it is. Not enough room in my shop for two.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Check twice! said:


> Your choice of colour is right up Mikes alley. He, as well as many others frown on my green/ yellow CNC


Nothing wrong with green and yellow. Maybe some day I'll get a Deere.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

BJ, good idea but I think I would have to get on a ladder to use one of the machines. Before I take it apart, I might have to do some figuring. Might possibly work. 


Mike, I know John Deere is proud of that green and yellow paint. It costs an arm and leg.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Doug

The pest again,,,  How did you control the router speed?

Variable speed router?
Computer 
Indepentant speed control?

You are right "so many questions"


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

John, I have a variable speed router and I change speeds manually. You can (on some boards) set your computer to turn the router on and off when you run your cutting program but have not heard of one that could change the speed of the router. Now you can buy (another $100 or so) a separate controller to connect to your stepper board to change the speed of the router. 

Here is just one I can come up with pretty quick:
http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=155

There's plenty of independent speed controls out there. I have one and used it on a single speed 3hp router and the router did not sound good at a different speed. I feel like they can not hurt your router because so many are sold, but it just sounded like my router didn't like it. Haven't used the control since. Might be some different ideas on these by other members.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

How about a servo connected to a variac? Might sound a little hokey, but what the heck.
http://www.variac.com/staco_Variable_Transformer_Map.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

I'm not to sure why you would want a remote VS control. most of the new routers have them built in and I'm almost sure you will not want to run it in slow speed anyway..most of the bits you will use will be the small diam. ones 

==========


----------



## cammiller (Nov 17, 2008)

Your signage is impressive. What kind of software do you use-do you have an art cam package? I run Alpha Cam but find myself limited in 3d applications. I'm sure it can be done with my current software but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------

